# WANTED R33 gtr Le mans



## Demus123 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi just joined this forum.i am after a r33 gtr Le Mans if any of you guys know who has one for sale thanks


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Mark at MGT has one, bit of a fixer-upper.

Maybe he'll sell :smokin:


----------

